# Divorce = Motivation



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Journaling...

So, this morning, I'm in the weight room nearing the end of a set that I am struggling to finish then D comes into my head and, boy, what motivation that was. I got this extra surge of strength and finished my set with no problem. 

I guess there's one positive of being left. 

My shoulders and biceps and @$$ and legs are getting quite the workout. When I start to feel like giving up, I just think of STBXH blowing off a visitation night for work or some sporting event and I get motivated to do more and more. 

Thinking about STBXH = a more cut, hotter, confident ME! Back in the weight room again Friday, but it's going to wreak havoc on my golf swing this weekend...

Why do I miss him? Why do I still love him? Why am I still hung up on him after SIX months?!?!! Getting better though. Second mediation session tomorrow. I need something to wear that shows off all the work I've done since he left...


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

My stbxw worked out after supper tonight. She has lost weight and looks better. On some level I'm proud of her but I'll miss her. I have to write this in my lawyer log though because she worked out instead of spending time with the kids. Selfish! We put the kids to bed at 8 and she could have worked out then.

I need to work out and loose 20 lbs. I figure sometime in the future I'll think about another woman but for now I don't think of anything but my kids.

Glad you are "working" thru your situation. Keep up the good work / fight. I'm sure he will be sorry but F' him right.


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Wildflower - Geez, the next guy that has you is a lucky guy!

I too have been on the workout binge...I cannot believe at age 33 I can get a six pack...the wonders of youtube!

Cheers
D


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm right there with you. About three weeks after my husband made it clear he wasn't going to work things out with me, I joined a gym. I am not always the best at working out, due to being so busy, but I love it. I love working out. I have done excersize routines before, but never actually enjoyed it, it was always an enormous chore. Now it's a very empowering and positive experience.


----------

